# Patrick McGoohan (1928-2009)



## bookslover (Jan 14, 2009)

Actor Patrick McGoohan has died, at 80. He was best known for the cult British TV show "The Prisoner" from the '60s.


----------



## Mark Hettler (Jan 14, 2009)

Who can forget...

Secret agent man
Secret agent man
They've given you a number
And taken 'way your name


----------



## Hawaiian Puritan (Jan 15, 2009)

"I am not a number, I am a free man!"


----------



## bookslover (Jan 15, 2009)

Mark Hettler said:


> Who can forget...
> 
> Secret agent man
> Secret agent man
> ...



Ack! I'd forgotten about _Secret Agent_.


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 15, 2009)

His best role ever was in Braveheart. My favorite scene was when he threw his son's boyfriend out the window. How many dad's haven't wanted to do that to a suitor, a fast-food kid or a senator? I know I have.


----------



## Zeno333 (Jan 15, 2009)

He also was great in that Columbo episode that was actually filmed at that famous military academy.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Jan 15, 2009)

BobVigneault said:


> His best role ever was in Braveheart. My favorite scene was when he threw his son's boyfriend out the window. How many dad's haven't wanted to do that to a suitor, a fast-food kid or a senator? I know I have.



I agree Bob, I loved McGoohan in that role....


----------



## kalawine (Jan 15, 2009)

BobVigneault said:


> His best role ever was in Braveheart. My favorite scene was when he threw his son's boyfriend out the window. How many dad's haven't wanted to do that to a suitor, a fast-food kid or a senator? I know I have.



 Yes... if my son had a boyfriend I might have to throw him out a window. Seriously, I love The Prisoner. I even own a few episodes on DVD.

[video=youtube;14eUKogPF7s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14eUKogPF7s"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14eUKogPF7s[/video]


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 15, 2009)

I was a Braveheart maniac when it came out and I love him in that movie, and I also liked that scene were he throws his sons boyfriend out the window.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 16, 2009)

BobVigneault said:


> How many dad's haven't wanted to do that to a suitor, a fast-food kid or a senator?



Suitor?...oh, yes...I wish I had.

Fast-food kid?...not so much.

Senator?...well, at least a governor!


----------

